# New guy from central Ohio with a killer baked beans recipe



## cooperke61 (Oct 5, 2020)

I just joined the forum, but have been smoking meats for years.  I have a WSM 18".

This past weekend I smoked two pork butts, and remembered my mother-in-law's amazing baked bean recipe, so I decided to smoke that on the top rack.  A few times in the past, I've done pork butt on the top rack and let it drip into the beans, but it makes the beans pretty greasy so I decided to do it the other way around this time.  

Here's the bean recipe:
1.  small can (15.5 oz) of each of butter beans, lima beans, kidney beans (drain all), and 1 large can (55 oz) Pork n beans (don't drain).
2.  1/2 lb bacon, lightly fried and cut into small pieces, or equivalent bacon bits; 3 lg onions, chopped into small pieces and cooked with bacon; 2 cloves garlic; 1/2 c.  white vinegar;3/4 c.  (packed 1/2 c. is actually plenty) brown sugar; 1/2 t. dry mustard.

SImmer #2 slowly, 15-20 min., then combine #1 and #2 in a 3 qt casserole.  You can bake it in the oven at 350F for 30 min covered, then another 30 min uncovered; or better yet, cook it on the smoker, esp. if you do pork butt at high temperature (300F), put the beans on when your pork butt reaches about 170F or has an hour to go. 

I told my wife, if I ever get to choose my last meal and can't speak for myself, I want smoked pulled pork butt, these beans, and stewed apples with some cranberries.  It makes for one awesome meal!


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 5, 2020)

Sounds real good! What part of Ohio you from?


----------



## kruizer (Oct 5, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 5, 2020)

Welcome from NE Ohio


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 5, 2020)

Sounds pretty good! Welcome from NW Pa.


----------



## cooperke61 (Oct 6, 2020)

I’m in the Columbus area, Worthington.


----------



## SmokinGame (Oct 6, 2020)

From Indiana, Welcome to SMF!!

My mouth is watering thinking of those BBs. I may have to try the cranberries in stewed apples. Any tips for that?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
That bean recipe sounds real good!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 6, 2020)

cooperke61 said:


> I’m in the Columbus area, Worthington.


Cool. Im about an hour north west of you.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 6, 2020)

Welcome to the forum glad to have you.
Great sounding bean recipe.

Warren


----------



## Bytor (Oct 6, 2020)

Welcome from Knoxville, formerly from NW Pa...


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 6, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## cooperke61 (Oct 6, 2020)

cooperke61 said:


> I’m in the Columbus area, Worthington.


Bytor, where are you in Knoxville?  We lived there (Papermill Rd area in W. Knoxville) from 1985-1993.  Loved it!


----------



## cooperke61 (Oct 6, 2020)

SmokinGame said:


> From Indiana, Welcome to SMF!!
> 
> My mouth is watering thinking of those BBs. I may have to try the cranberries in stewed apples. Any tips for that?


SmokinGame, where are you in Indiana?  We grew up in Evansville.
As for the cranberries, throw in a handful of fresh or frozen for the last 2 minutes of cooking apples; they'll pop open when hot enough.


----------



## SmokinGame (Oct 7, 2020)

cooperke61 said:


> SmokinGame, where are you in Indiana?  We grew up in Evansville.
> As for the cranberries, throw in a handful of fresh or frozen for the last 2 minutes of cooking apples; they'll pop open when hot enough.


We live about 25 miles south of Terre Haute, which is about 1 hour north of Evansville.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 7, 2020)

Cooper,
Welcome to SMF, great place for advice, recipes.  Search  is your friend  here, don't  be afraid  to ask questions.   I'm  near Delaware OH if you need help.

RG


----------



## CheapSmoker (Oct 7, 2020)

Welcome! Gonna try these beans Friday. Are they really thick or the more liquidity type?


----------



## cooperke61 (Oct 8, 2020)

If you drain off the liquid from all but the pork n beans, they're moderately liquid.  If you don't, they'll run all over the place.  After refrigerating and reheating leftovers, they thicken up.  Make sure you use a 3 qt casserole dish or they'll run over.


----------



## CheapSmoker (Oct 8, 2020)

cooperke61 said:


> If you drain off the liquid from all but the pork n beans, they're moderately liquid.  If you don't, they'll run all over the place.  After refrigerating and reheating leftovers, they thicken up.  Make sure you use a 3 qt casserole dish or they'll run over.


I might try mixing this recipe and tossing in the smoker with my brisket


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (Oct 8, 2020)

Sounds good minus the lima beans.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Oct 8, 2020)

cooperke61 said:


> I’m in the Columbus area, Worthington.


Hey, me too!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rc4u (Oct 8, 2020)

when i need bacon in bits i take the pack and leave together then just slice from one end to other. sometimes half inch or even smaller. so easy to fry then just stir n flip.. and i always use lower heat or just enough to brown as it renders the fat better. just a thought for ya as slices are demanding labor..


----------

